

Swedish School Makes Minecraft a Must - samsolomon
http://www.thelocal.se/45514/20130109/#.UPGlcaHHciV

======
iwwr
They should add RedPower mod to the curriculum. It has logic gates, movable
frames to computers.

<http://www.eloraam.com/>

